# Cold weather and livestock guardian dogs



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

When it's 5 degrees Fahrenheit outside what do you do with your lgd? I can't bring her inside because there are wolves and cougars but I don't want her to freeze. She is Akbash mastiff cross and has shorter coat than Akbash but longer than a mastiff and I don't want her to get cold. Thanks in advance


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there any shelter for the dog?
Mine has the barn she can go into.

But if you don't have a barn, you can make a hut from pallets and a tarp. Fill with straw, then show the dog how to go in. Some won't go in on their own and need to be shown or fed in the hut for a few days.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh yes she has a pallet dog house with a blanket. Would straw be better? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

Adding straw would give her some insulation on the side walls. A heated dog pad would help.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

we use goat totes filled with straw. they will not use the igloo type


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If that pallet dog house faces away from cold winds and does not permit "drafts" thru it, then fill it full of "straw" so your dog can create its own "den" if it wants.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

The problem I have had with my lgd is that mine always wants to be able to see and hear what's going on so he won't sleep in any sort of house. He will consent to go into the lean-to on the side of the garage if it get's really cold, like below zero, or windy but otherwise he stays out where he can see things. Usually that's out in the middle of the highest point of the driveway. Since he's getting up in age I am going to get him a heating pad and put it in the lean-to just in case he wants it.

I'd just provide a few sheltered places and let her use what she wants. Does she mind being where she can't always see what's up, does she have to see everything? Her personality may define what sort of shelter she'll use.

Nevermind. Just read through the thread again and saw that she does have a shelter already. Sorry! If she's seems fine with the blanket that should work but it probably wouldn't hurt to stuff it with straw so she can burrow into it.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll put straw in today. Her house is in a wind sheltered area. Thanks for your help


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Don&#8217;t forget you have to replenish the straw. It will squish down and not be as warm. Check it once a week.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------

